

Want to be better? The answer is simple - boyter
http://nathanconyngham.com/want-to-be-better-the-answer-is-simple/

======
xiaoma
This was a bit painful to read. Aside from the 23px font size, it opened with
7 consecutive single-sentence "paragraphs". Actually that's not quite true.
The fourth, sixth and seventh were comma splices as opposed to actual
sentences. The rest of the blog entry was littered with sentence fragments and
comma splices.

I tried hard to focus on the content, but the presentation was so poor that it
had little impact on me. It's not reasonable to expect tech people to be
_excellent_ communicators, but I think it's fair to ask for just a 5th grade
reading level for material being promoted here.

